# COACHELLA VALLEY CARSHOW/TOYDRIVE



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 20 2009, 10:49 PM~15419384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 21 2009, 05:42 AM~15420577
> *
> *


 :yes: ??


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP I WILL B THERE AGAIN THIS TRY TO GET MY MONEY BACK FROM RED EARTH CASINO :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHAT DAY


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 21 2009, 02:32 PM~15424715
> *WHATS UP I WILL    B THERE AGAIN THIS TRY    TO GET MY MONEY BACK FROM RED EARTH CASINO  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP ANDY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 21 2009, 10:34 PM~15429838
> *WHAT'S UP ANDY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW :420:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 21 2009, 09:33 PM~15429828
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15428890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

T T M F T..... :biggrin: ORLANDO R U GUYS COMING TO THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW ON NOV.8?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Oct 24 2009, 10:19 PM~15457855
> *T T M F T..... :biggrin: ORLANDO R U GUYS COMING TO THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW ON NOV.8?
> *


yes sir


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

TTY


> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 20 2009, 09:49 PM~15419384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Oct 24 2009, 11:03 PM~15458184
> *yes sir
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

we will be there again this year :thumbsup:


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

The Valley Kings will roll in with our bikes in support of this fantastic Rollerz Only
event.Last year was the Bomb and this year looks to be even better.Hopefully we'll roll with our brothers from La Gente.
With Lowrider Unity
JB Steincamp
Prez Valley Kings


----------



## TONYBOY V.P (Nov 27, 2006)

WHATS UP ORLANDO, YOU KNOW PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WIL BE THERE FO-SHO HOMMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Nov 2 2009, 08:27 PM~15543096
> *The Valley Kings will roll in with our bikes in support of this fantastic Rollerz Only
> event.Last year was the Bomb and this year looks to be even better.Hopefully we'll roll with our brothers from La Gente.
> With Lowrider Unity
> ...


thanks bro .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TONYBOY V.P_@Nov 4 2009, 08:59 PM~15565800
> *WHATS UP ORLANDO, YOU KNOW PUBLIC ENEMY CAR CLUB WIL BE THERE FO-SHO HOMMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks tony,
other car clubs that are showing support are 
LA GENTE 
BAJITOS DEL VALLE 
STREET KINGS 
WE RIDIN 
ROYAL FANTASIES
CITY CRUISERS
LATINO CLASSICS
PUBLIC ENEMY 
VALLEY KINGS BC 
WHO ELSE IS SHOWING UP POST UP YOUR CLUB .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

COUNT US IN BRO......ALONG WITH THE HOMEYS FROM AZTLAN C.C. (MEXICALI)


----------



## xs_entertainment (Oct 14, 2009)

pre reg online now at www.kingzofthestreetz.com

booths are still available!!!

indoor spots are on a first come basis..


----------



## Measy (Nov 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

orlando the desert dreams will be there........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 8 2009, 03:44 PM~15599670
> *thanks tony,
> other car clubs that are showing support are
> LA GENTE
> ...


three more clubs 
INTOXICATED C.C
AZTLAN C.C.
DESERT DREAMS C.C


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 10 2009, 09:01 PM~15627818
> *three more clubs
> INTOXICATED C.C
> AZTLAN C.C.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THANKS TO ARE SPONCERS.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

"MANIACOS" will be there


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB WELL BE THERE AGAIN TO SHOW ORANDO SUPPORT


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: Orlando Mexican Side C.C would be supporting your show. See you there!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WE HAVE THIS CC SHOWING .HOW ELSE POST IT UP.

INTOXICATED CC
AZTLAN CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
MANIACOS CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITIS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
VALLEY KINGS BC


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 12 2009, 09:34 PM~15650733
> *WE HAVE THIS CC SHOWING .HOW ELSE POST IT UP.
> 
> INTOXICATED CC
> ...


 WE HAVE 2 MORE CLUB SUPPORTING THE SHOW 

CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOOD FEED BACK FROM THE IMPERIAL COUNTY PRESS , LAST YEARS TOY DRIVE.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Oct 21 2009, 09:33 PM~15429828
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up jojo is GOODTIMES CC coming to our show.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) WILL BE THERE HOMIES!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cant wait 4 this 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

INTOXICATED CC
AZTLAN CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
MANIACOS CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
VALLEY KINGS BC
CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC 
UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) 

THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR CLUBS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 16 2009, 09:58 PM~15686445
> *INTOXICATED CC
> AZTLAN CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 17 2009, 06:47 AM~15689112
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 18 2009, 07:38 PM~15708289
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 15 2009, 02:17 PM~15671772
> *whats up jojo is GOODTIMES CC coming to our show.
> *


Wut's up Orlando, I haven't been on this topic in a while, add GOODTIMES to the list homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 20 2009, 06:40 PM~15731089
> *Wut's up Orlando, I haven't been on this topic in a while, add GOODTIMES to the list homie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


INTOXICATED CC
AZTLAN CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
MANIACOS CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
VALLEY KINGS BC
CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC 
UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) 
GOODTIMES CC 

THANKS FOR POSTING 
T


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 20 2009, 11:30 PM~15734633
> *INTOXICATED CC
> AZTLAN CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

open to food venders and arts and crafts vendors hit me up .760-601-4447 orlando.


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice show last year...so i know this one will be good...
see you guys there...
much love Rollerz...


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

Valle Style be there again also...
Thankx Bro.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ANY HOPPER GOING ?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

uote=RIDES3,Nov 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15754398]
ANY HOPPER GOING ?
[/quote]

Sup andy, the flyer says there is. Last year they had one.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> uote=RIDES3,Nov 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15754398]
> ANY HOPPER GOING ?


Sup andy, the flyer says there is. Last year they had one.
[/quote]
CONSAFOS WILL B BRINGING ALFREDS 83 SINGLE PUMP ON A TRAILER


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Sup andy, the flyer says there is. Last year they had one.


CONSAFOS WILL B BRINGING ALFREDS 83 SINGLE PUMP ON A TRAILER
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

INTOXICATED CC
AZTLAN CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
MANIACOS CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
VALLEY KINGS BC
CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC 
UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) 
GOODTIMES CC 

ONE MORE TO THE LIST 
VALLE STYLE CC 

THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15754398
> *ANY HOPPER GOING ?
> *


YES SIR 
SINGLE PUMP & DOUBLE PUMP CASH PRIZES$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I HEARD THAT LUIS FROM LIFTED HYDRAULICS HIS BRINGING 4 HOPPER ,1 RADICAL HOPPER.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jreycadi81_@Nov 23 2009, 12:37 AM~15750991
> *Nice show last year...so i know this one will be good...
> see you guys there...
> much love Rollerz...
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I should be somewhat close by that week - will try and make it - looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

> Sup andy, the flyer says there is. Last year they had one.


CONSAFOS WILL B BRINGING ALFREDS 83 SINGLE PUMP ON A TRAILER
[/quote]

Slow your roll big dog. We got some minor repairs to complete before we're ready to roll and represent. Need to change a few things out to make sure all systems are functional. If all goes well we'll be debuting the regal. :biggrin: 
Nevertheless CC will be there.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> CONSAFOS WILL B BRINGING ALFREDS 83 SINGLE PUMP ON A TRAILER


Slow your roll big dog. We got some minor repairs to complete before we're ready to roll and represent. Need to change a few things out to make sure all systems are functional. If all goes well we'll be debuting the regal. :biggrin: 
Nevertheless CC will be there.
[/quote]
That sounds good u got another week :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> CONSAFOS WILL B BRINGING ALFREDS 83 SINGLE PUMP ON A TRAILER


Slow your roll big dog. We got some minor repairs to complete before we're ready to roll and represent. Need to change a few things out to make sure all systems are functional. If all goes well we'll be debuting the regal. :biggrin: 
Nevertheless CC will be there.
[/quote]
I GOT YOUR BACK WHAT EVER WE GOT TO DO LET DO IT


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 23 2009, 09:08 PM~15761037
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx bro...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> Slow your roll big dog. We got some minor repairs to complete before we're ready to roll and represent. Need to change a few things out to make sure all systems are functional. If all goes well we'll be debuting the regal. :biggrin:
> Nevertheless CC will be there.


I GOT YOUR BACK WHAT EVER WE GOT TO DO LET DO IT
[/quote]

That's it Andy...that's the way of doing it. :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 23 2009, 09:05 PM~15760999
> *YES SIR
> SINGLE PUMP & DOUBLE PUMP    CASH PRIZES$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> ...


 THE RADICAL HOPPER 'RED RUM' FROM MANIACOS IS READY TO HOP.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

last year 










2nd annual at robbie t and the 1st annual rollerz only hook up some carne rice n all the goods ended the everybody crusing on sunday after noon new illusion were there


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

INTOXICATED CC
AZTLAN CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
MANIACOS CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
VALLEY KINGS BC
CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC 
UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) 
GOODTIMES CC 
VALLEY STYLE CC

ONE MORE TO THE LIST 
NEW ILLUSIONS CC 

THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 25 2009, 09:59 PM~15784632
> *INTOXICATED CC
> AZTLAN CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> ...


 20 CLUBS SHOWING UP THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT .


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 25 2009, 11:01 PM~15784652
> *20 CLUBS SHOWING UP THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT .
> *


COOL


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Nov 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15754398
> *ANY HOPPER GOING ?
> *


Y ARE U TAKING YOURS? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Nov 29 2009, 07:53 PM~15815397
> *Y ARE U TAKING YOURS? :biggrin:
> *


What's with u


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 25 2009, 09:59 PM~15784632
> *INTOXICATED CC
> AZTLAN CC
> DESERT DREAMS CC
> ...


TWO MORE TO THE LIST 
MANOSOS CC
LATIN BAMBAS CC


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Nov 29 2009, 06:53 PM~15815397
> *Y ARE U TAKING YOURS? :biggrin:
> *


Sup vago, you coming to the show???


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Can we bring bbq pits


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

THESE ARE SOME ITEM FOR THE RAFFLE AT THE CAR SHOW.DEC 9 2009









SPONSER AUTO ZONE FLOOR JACK,JACK STANS,WRENCHES.








RADIO ACTIVE IN INDIO PHOENIX GOLD AMP,SPEAKERS,ALARMS,WIRING KITS.








MUFFLER WORLD IN INDIO CROME END TIPS,FLOW MASTERS ,MUFFLER.








PADILLAS TIRE IN INDIO 13X7 'CROME' WHEELS.

MUNOZ WHEELS HYDRAULICS PARTS,TIRES.
SPEEDYS A/C 20 INCH LOWRIDER BIKE .
RAFFLE.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

WHERE HAVING A 5FT TROPHY FOR BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION .


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Looking good!!! *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 1 2009, 10:50 PM~15841072
> *THESE ARE SOME ITEM FOR THE RAFFLE AT THE CAR SHOW.DEC 9 2009
> 
> 
> ...




































THERE YOU GO PEOPLE NOW I HAVE THE PICS OF THE WHEELS 13X7 & THE BIKE,THE BIKE IS A REALLY NICE COPPER COLOR.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## one in a million (Sep 20, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE DESERT DREAMS CAR CLUB


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

INTOXICATED CC
AZTLAN CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
MANIACOS CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
VALLEY KINGS BC
CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC 
UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) 
GOODTIMES CC 
VALLEY STYLE CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
MANOSOS CC
LATIN BAMBAS 



GRACIAS


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by one in a million_@Dec 3 2009, 11:27 PM~15867043
> *WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE DESERT DREAMS CAR CLUB
> *


INTOXICATED CC
AZTLAN CC
DESERT DREAMS CC
MANIACOS CC
MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSICS CC
PUBLIC ENEMY CC
VALLEY KINGS BC
CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC 
UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) 
GOODTIMES CC 
VALLEY STYLE CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC



THANKS FOR POSTING


TWO MORE TO THE LIST 
MANOSOS CC
LATIN BAMBAS CC


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 1 2009, 10:50 PM~15841072
> *THESE ARE SOME ITEM FOR THE RAFFLE AT THE CAR SHOW.DEC 9 2009
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT
:cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*This Sunday !!!!*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 4 2009, 07:40 PM~15875468
> *This Sunday !!!!
> *


YES SIR.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 4 2009, 05:54 AM~15868253
> *
> *


MANNY ARE YOU COMMING TO THE SHOW.


----------



## jreycadi81 (Jul 22, 2008)

ttt  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 1 2009, 10:59 PM~15841223
> *WHERE HAVING A 5FT TROPHY  FOR BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION .
> *


HEY I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT I BOUGHT MY FIRST SET OF FIVE TWENTIES AT PADILLAS TIRES IN 1984 MY WIFE IS FROM THERMAL MET HER OVER HERE IN OREGON IN 1981 WENT TO INDIO IN 84 I WOULD LIKE TO THANK HIM FOR DOIN A GOOD JOB AND TO KEEP IT GOIN I LIVE IN OREGON AND WOULD LIKE TO DO A SHOUT OUT TO PADLLAS FROM PURO LOCOS CAR CLUB IN OREGON MY WIFE HAS ALOT OF FAMILIA IN INDIO COACHELLA THERMAL


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 4 2009, 11:08 PM~15876855
> *MANNY ARE YOU COMMING TO THE SHOW.
> *


WORKIN ON IT BRO...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Dec 5 2009, 06:29 PM~15883049
> *
> HEY I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT I BOUGHT MY FIRST SET OF FIVE TWENTIES AT PADILLAS TIRES IN 1984 MY WIFE IS FROM THERMAL MET HER OVER HERE IN OREGON IN 1981 WENT TO INDIO IN 84 I WOULD LIKE TO THANK HIM FOR DOIN A GOOD JOB AND TO KEEP IT GOIN I LIVE IN OREGON AND WOULD LIKE TO DO A SHOUT OUT TO PADLLAS FROM PURO LOCOS CAR CLUB IN OREGON MY WIFE HAS ALOT OF FAMILIA IN INDIO COACHELLA THERMAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 5 2009, 10:40 PM~15885288
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


QUE ONDA HOMES!!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 5 2009, 10:40 PM~15885288
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PURO LOCOS CAR CLUB SHOUT OUT TO ALL YOU GUYS FROM OREGON


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Today Is The Day


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

had a lot of fun


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Had a great time at the show. Thank you Rollerz Only for a great show!!! :biggrin:





Mexican Side C.C.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Pics :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS had great time even though it got cold and windy :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MEXICAN SIDE CC
LA GENTE CC
BAJITOS DEL VALLE CC
STREET KINGS CC
WE RIDIN CC
ROYAL FANTASIES CC
CITY CRUISERS CC
LATINO CLASSIC
VALLEY KINGS BC
CONSAFOS CC
VIEJITOS CC 
UNITED DREAMS CC (YUMA, AZ) 
GOODTIMES CC (YUMA,AZ)
VALLEY STYLE CC
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
MANOSOS CC
LEGIONS BC 
BROWN SOCIATY CC
AND ALL SOLO RIDERZ


THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FROM COACHELLA VALLEY ROLLERZ ONLY CC.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United dreams cc had a great time.... cant wait till next year..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Damn....sounds like we missed out on a great show, cause I know last year it was good. We'll have to make it next year for sure. Now someone please post up some pics!!!


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

Real Firme Show. Driving out there i was telling our CONSAFOS CC president Aztlanart, 'Are you sure there is a show out here? :biggrin: He assured me there was. 
Once there, I was real impressed. Good food, drink, and music. And the 'Valle gente' are real firme gente. . Im already looking forward to the next one next year. Hope all lowrider gente and their familias have a safe and happy hoildays.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

congrats rollerz only good show hope u got lots of toys new illusions cc 
had firme time we be there next year lets keep rep the desert empire


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sum bad ass pics...Hope everyone that came out to this show can come out to the United Dreams car show on feb. 20, 2010 in yuma, az...


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOT SOME FAMILY OUT IN YUMA SO I WILL PROBABLY TAKE THE TRIP OUT THERE...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

long time since been to yuma may be its time post flyer united dreams


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 7 2009, 07:11 PM~15904738
> *sum bad ass pics...Hope everyone that came out to this show can come out to the United Dreams car show on feb. 20, 2010 in yuma, az...
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE ,THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> Real Firme Show. Driving out there i was telling our CONSAFOS CC president Aztlanart, 'Are you sure there is a show out here?  :biggrin:  He assured me there was.
> Once there, I was real impressed. Good food, drink, and music. And the 'Valle gente' are real firme gente.  . Im already looking forward to the next one next year. Hope all lowrider gente and their familias have a safe and happy hoildays.
> [/quo
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE SHOW.CONSAFOS CC.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

[/quote] :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 7 2009, 07:01 PM~15904579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CLAUDIO.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 7 2009, 06:11 PM~15904738
> *sum bad ass pics...Hope everyone that came out to this show can come out to the United Dreams car show on feb. 20, 2010 in yuma, az...
> *


Post the flyer up on the coachella valley topic so we can get info. :biggrin:


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 7 2009, 08:49 PM~15906248
> *Post the flyer up on the coachella valley topic so we can get info. :biggrin:
> *


POST UP THAT FLYER STREET KINGZ CC IS DOWN TO ROLL TO YUMA


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15906528
> *POST UP THAT FLYER STREET KINGZ CC IS DOWN TO ROLL TO YUMA
> *












With ur support we can make this a great show...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

HERES SOME PICS I TOOK 
MY SON WITH IS DODGER BIKE TAKING 2ND THERE WAS ALOT OF BIKES THIS YR
THE ELCO WON 3RD IN TRUCK CLASS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Lots of nice pics THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WOULD OF TOOK MORE CAMERA WAS TRIPPIN :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*GREAT SHOW* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Dec 7 2009, 11:07 PM~15907503
> *WOULD OF TOOK MORE CAMERA WAS TRIPPIN :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


I GOT SOME PIC I WILL POST UP LATER


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 8 2009, 09:27 PM~15919524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 8 2009, 10:19 PM~15919425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW WILL DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.......GT*











*HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT*


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hey orlando the dude that was with that honey next to game over 
he was recording the show is that video for sale or where can we 
check it out is it for sale


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 8 2009, 09:56 PM~15920012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

La Gente c.c had a good time thanx Rollerz...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 8 2009, 10:28 PM~15920446
> *hey orlando the dude that was with that honey next to game over
> he was recording the show is that video for sale or where can we
> check it out is it for sale
> *


yes sir ,in two weeks we should have them ready . ill let you guys know.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 9 2009, 08:58 PM~15931770
> *yes sir ,in two weeks we should have them  ready . ill let you guys know.
> *


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Dec 9 2009, 12:44 AM~15921728
> *La Gente c.c had a good time thanx Rollerz...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Dec 9 2009, 12:44 AM~15921728
> *La Gente c.c had a good time thanx Rollerz...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like the show was good. I hope my sponsorship for the trophies helped you guy's.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 10 2009, 07:21 PM~15941756
> *Looks like the show was good. I hope my sponsorship for the trophies helped you guy's.
> *


THANKS TO YOU AND YOUR COMPANY KRAZY KUTTING FOR THE SPONCERSHIP OF THE TROPHIES. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Dec 10 2009, 06:47 PM~15941336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS DAVID.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Dec 11 2009, 09:21 PM~15955016
> *GRACIAS DAVID.
> *


no problem, r u guys goin to da carshow in thermal 2morrow


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Dec 8 2009, 09:28 PM~15920446
> *hey orlando the dude that was with that honey next to game over
> he was recording the show is that video for sale or where can we
> check it out is it for sale
> *


I wasn't standing next game over :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 11 2009, 10:50 PM~15955938
> *I wasn't standing next game over :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Orlando has those pictures saved just for him. :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we'll be there next year
:biggrin:


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## tlavato (Feb 9, 2010)

*  WAD UP!!{send me ur email orlando} i'll send you the fotos to post>*


----------

